# Edge guide



## iredvette (Dec 8, 2014)

Need a little help. I have a Milwaukee 5616-24 and can't seem to find a edge guide. Will edge guides from other router manufactures fit, If so what should I be looking for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

iredvette said:


> Need a little help. I have a Milwaukee 5616-24 and can't seem to find a edge guide. Will edge guides from other router manufactures fit, If so what should I be looking for? Thanks in advance.


No idea what would work...
have you called Milwaukee tool and asked them???

all else fails google *shop made router guides* there's passels of choices...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Ivan

A bit of poking about on the net turned-up a Milwaukee guide #49-54-1035 which is supposed to fit the Milwaukee 5616, but everywhere I've looked its says that the product is "no longer available" or "special order" .








It also commonly says that _"the edge guides fits Milwaukee routers 5615, 5616 and 5619, as well as many popular routers thanks to its industry standard mounting hole design"_. Problem is that I'm not sure which industry standard. Do they mean Bosch/deWalt who nowadays use the same rod spacings as each other, or are they referring to Porter-Cable? At first sight looks a little narrow for Bosch or DW and the body drillings are certainly too narrow for a DW, so I suspect that they mean P-C. 

As an aside I always find it odd that no manufacturer would ever bring a router to market in Europe without including a side fence/edge guide these days (and for the past 40 years or more) whilst in the USA it's seemingly the exception. Baffling.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I read somewhere that PORTER-CABLE 42690 Edge Guide, will fit yor router with just a little modification


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I was afraid to make one for my Ridgid thinking it might wind up big and klunky until I bought the big Triton...skyscraper-worthy steel superstructure.

I then made one for my Ridgid...pretty simple...couple of size-appropriate steel rods, couple of pieces of 3/4" stock, couple of screws to allow adjustment and hold-down and "viola" a working edge guide... Lots of examples with Google...

Go for it...Nick


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I think the Porter Cable 42690 Edge Guide would be the easiest edge guide to adapt to any router that has the holes for mounting edge guide rails. The plate could be easily modified by drilling holes on any spacing to fit almost any router. I like the straight extrusion and the fine adjust feature of it too. If you can't find the right one for your router, this one would be my choice. Sorry, I can't measure it for you. We have several at work, but I don't have one here.

Charley


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

A 5615/16 edge guide, third picture down.


----------

